# [Silicon Oasis] Gas Distributer and Man with a van



## haibinhle (Jun 1, 2013)

Dear all,

As indicated in the subject. Is there anyone know some gas distributers that accept to distribute gas cylinder to Silicon Oasis area?

I intend to buy some second hand stuffs but I don't know any man-with-a-van in the area or someone has some contacts of man-with-a-van that accept to transport goods (with reasonable price and no tricky style) in this area and the surroundings, please share with me.

Thanks in advance


----------

